# 500 lb Marlin



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

A great video of a guy catching a 500 LB. Marlin
from a Kayak. Drags him 15 miles out to sea.
Fox news .com....Scroll down to great outdoors, you'll see it.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

I seen this a few days ago. That's crazy. You'd be helpless out there being pulled around by that thing.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

That's a incredible vidio. If you watch some of there other Yakfish Tv vids you will actually see one were a customer gets yanked out of the yak and keeps hold of the pole!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Posting it here instead of one of the fishing forums made me think that somebody had an incredibly heavy rifle!


----------

